# Print a Post...  Am I missing something?



## bbqnuts (Aug 9, 2010)

Sometimes I would like to print an individual post from a thread but can't seem to figure out how.  I could with the old system.  Am I missing something?

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 9, 2010)

I would use the old copy and paste it to a word document and then you should be able to print it I think but my shirt says drywall and not computers.


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 10, 2010)

mballi3011 said:


> I would use the old copy and paste it to a word document and then you should be able to print it I think but my shirt says drywall and not computers.


That is what I do and that way I can also save it to my docs - if I dont want to save it I just delete it


----------

